# WMV HD-DVD mit Menü?



## Nico (28. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

wie ist es möglich eine WMV9-HD auf DVD mit Menü zu brennen => wie bei diesen Kauf-DVD´s


----------



## axn (28. Oktober 2005)

Guten Abend!

Mir fehlt das Wissen, aber googl sagt zum Beispiel http://www.dvdboard.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=88949.

mfg

axn


----------



## Nico (28. Oktober 2005)

Hi axn,

Danke für Deine Antwort, aber trifft leider nicht das, was ich suche.

Blu-Ray + HD-DVD werden die neuen Standards von versch. großen Herstellern für HDV sein. Wegen der Größe müssen natürlich auch neue DVD-Standards entwickelt werden.

Hier geht es aber um WMV9 HD. Diese gib´s schon eine Weile. Die Frage ist halt: Wie kommen sie mit einem entsprechenden menü auf DVD?


----------



## axn (28. Oktober 2005)

Ok, keine Ahnung!  :suspekt:

Nachtrag von wikipedia.de:

....
Bei WMVHD wird aber versucht, diesen „Standard“ auch im Heimbereich zu etablieren. Erste Bemühungen zeigen sich bei der HD-DVD und der Blu-ray Disc, bei denen WMVHD, dort auch VC1 genannt, als vorläufiger Codec aufgenommen wurde. Auch sind schon die ersten Spielfilme auf normaler DVD mit WMVHD-Material im Handel erhältlich. Diese lassen sich aber zur Zeit nur auf dem PC abspielen, da Stand-Alone-Player noch fehlen, und teilweise durch das Digital Rights Management (DRM) eine Internetverbindung zur Prüfung des Proxyserverstandortes (eine neue Art des Regionalcodes) vorausgesetzt wird. Das „Online“-DRM wird unter anderem bei Terminator 2: Judgment Day Extreme Edition angewendet, das „Offline“-DRM, das eine Original-DVD zur Prüfung benötigt, wird momentan bei den auch in Deutschland erhältichen Filmen in WMVHD von http://www.concorde-film.de und http://www.high-def.de verwendet.

jetzt hör ich aber auf!   

mfg

axn


----------



## chmee (29. Oktober 2005)

In nächster Zeit werden auch die "normalen" Authoring-Progs wie
Encore, Spruce, etc. mit diesem Schmankerl ausgestattet werden.

Da der Markt noch nicht da ist, gibt es die Updates eben noch nicht.
- Keine Angst, passiert, wenn die BluRay und HD-DVD-Brenner aufm Markt sind -

mfg chmee


----------



## Nico (29. Oktober 2005)

Hier ist die Lösung


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Oktober 2005)

Der Sonic DVD Producer HD kann es z.B. schon.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## chmee (29. Oktober 2005)

@Nico:
Da wird beschrieben, dass es WMV9 sein soll. Und die Art der Enkodierung, aber
zum Thema Menu schweigen sie sich aus.. 

Momentan wird jede 720p/1080i wmv kodierte Datei als DatenDVD gebrannt und auch von den
dazu kompatiblen Playern ganz simpel abgespielt.

Das frühere DVD-Player Datenformat ist eher dem normalen CDFS-Format gewichen, deswegen
ist es ziemlich unproblematisch, sowas herzustellen.

-- Abgesehen von einer überall funktionsfähigen Menuführung --
Da denke ich auch, dass irgendwas Richtung HTML/XML die richtige Richtung wäre..

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Oktober 2005)

chmee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... aber zum Thema Menu schweigen sie sich aus..
> 
> Momentan wird jede 720p/1080i wmv kodierte Datei als DatenDVD gebrannt und auch von den
> dazu kompatiblen Playern ganz simpel abgespielt.



Sorry chmee, das ist Quatsch.
Lies dir die Dokumente auf der von Nico verlinkten Seite durch, dann siehst du, dass Menüs
sehr wohl möglich (und wie oben erwähnt auf den Kauf-DVDs auch schon so produziert) sind.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Nico (29. Oktober 2005)

chmee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Nico:
> Da wird beschrieben, dass es WMV9 sein soll. Und die Art der Enkodierung, aber
> zum Thema Menu schweigen sie sich aus..



Sorry, aber dann hast Du nicht mal das erste Word-Dokument gelesen (das erste reicht übrigens schon, um es zu verstehen):

Kurzfassung:
Es wird ein Menü erstellt auf der Grundlage von HTMl + JavaScript. Der Windows Media Player wird integriert. Auf der DVD startet eine Autorun.inf eine => Start.hta =>Code.htm + Disc.js => letztere definiert Menülayout, Buttonactions, Background Images + Audio..

Ist natürlich für den "normalen User" nicht gerade attraktiv nachzumachen. Außerdem muss die DVD "DRM"-geschützt sein...

Mindestvoraussetzung am PC => 512 MB RAM, 2,8 GHz, 16xSpeed DVDRom, 1280x720 Auflösung, Mediaplayer 10, Win XP...


----------



## chmee (29. Oktober 2005)

Entschuldige mich hiermit..
Die Guideline hätte ich mir durchlesen können, stimmt.



> Momentan wird jede 720p/1080i wmv kodierte Datei als DatenDVD gebrannt und auch von den
> dazu kompatiblen Playern ganz simpel abgespielt..



Klar gibt es eine eigene Menu/Daten-Struktur, aber ich wollte mich darauf beziehen, dass
alle aktuellen DVD-Player, die Divx lesen können, Filme auf Daten-DVD erkennen und die
zum Abspielen bereitstellen. Dieses wird auch im HD Lager passieren.

@Nico: Zumindest hast Du Dir helfen können 

mfg chmee


----------



## chmee (29. Oktober 2005)

C't 23/05 S.194ff - Features und Extras der DVD-Nachfolgeformate.

mfg chmee


----------

